# Little bit of picture posing while teaching patience



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

She is getting the hang of it.
at 4 months
































every date on all my pics are wrong...obviously lol grr

let me know


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

she's a beautiful lil girl!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

:hug:
Isnt she the cutest!!!!
stunning girl you have there


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

GORGEOUS!!! JUST GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

thanks guys we appreciate it


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

it reminds me soooooo much of my boy when he was her age


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Very pretty girl!


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Very good looking your lady


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

She sure is one pretty gal! Nice photos.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

And you said she was eli/jeep/colby....
Any pics of the parents?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

She's pretty, and impressive bloodlines. I'd love to see the ped!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yep shes a good lookin girl! You should post up her ped!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

well I am actually getting her ped this week i have her ckc paper so as soon as I get it I will post it thank you guys for the comps though. much appreciated


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

i do not have a pic of her parents. This is her ckc paper that has the bloodlines








you cant see it but it says Colby Eli Jeep Bordeaux anyways i will post the pedi ASAP


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

^ ckc isnt exactly who id personally want a pup registered with

but again, shes a very pretty girl.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

that was the reg that came with her


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> that was the reg that came with her


It's honestly a crap registry. One of my dogs are registered with them. There's no telling if the pedigree will be correct. I've found out that my papers are hung with them. I contacted one of the owners of a dog in my ped. and the dog was never even bred.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAA WELL BRED MY BUTT


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

well sorry i dont meet you guys criteria once again i didn't buy her to make profit so you can laugh about it all you like and report me all you like i just lost respect for the fact you guys can't accept a great looking dog now its not only whats on paper but the type of papers I'm pretty sure back in the day papers were not even a factor. "I" NEVER said she was well bred and just so you know chick with the little sh^t eater i happen to know the past 11 generations of jays line that's why you don't go buy from so random ******* just trying to make profit one the dame or sire is grown. I assure you my girl is no joke and as one person said in this discussion before on bloodlines it really comes down to performance. But whatever all of you the complimented it was nice knowing you...I'm pretty sure i am banned lol. p34c3


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> well sorry i dont meet you guys criteria once again i didn't buy her to make profit so you can laugh about it all you like and report me all you like i just lost respect for the fact you guys can't accept a great looking dog now its not only whats on paper but the type of papers I'm pretty sure back in the day papers were not even a factor. "I" NEVER said she was well bred and just so you know chick with the little sh^t eater i happen to know the past 11 generations of jays line that's why you don't go buy from so random ******* just trying to make profit one the dame or sire is grown. I assure you my girl is no joke and as one person said in this discussion before on bloodlines it really comes down to performance. But whatever all of you the complimented it was nice knowing you...I'm pretty sure i am banned lol. p34c3


nope, not banned, you handled that perfectly.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> well sorry i dont meet you guys criteria once again i didn't buy her to make profit so you can laugh about it all you like and report me all you like i just lost respect for the fact you guys can't accept a great looking dog now its not only whats on paper but the type of papers I'm pretty sure back in the day papers were not even a factor. "I" NEVER said she was well bred and just so you know chick with the little sh^t eater i happen to know the past 11 generations of jays line that's why you don't go buy from so random ******* just trying to make profit one the dame or sire is grown. I assure you my girl is no joke and as one person said in this discussion before on bloodlines it really comes down to performance. But whatever all of you the complimented it was nice knowing you...I'm pretty sure i am banned lol. p34c3


you're exactly right about the performance aspect. I was just letting you know about the ckc. Sorry if i offended you. Just letting you know


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

you didn't offend me at all..i know where my dog comes from and i am secure in that fact and matter despise what anyone says


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She is very cute.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> chick with the little sh^t eater i happen to know the past 11 generations of jays line that's why you don't go buy from so random ******* just trying to make profit one the dame or sire is grown.


Whose the girl with the sh^t eater???


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

the one that laughed, if that is a buddy sorry but kinda p^ssed me off that someone comes to my thread with nothing said and going to laugh at my dog...no respect.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You stepped on some toes with a few posts so I am not surprised you might get met with some animosity.
Not to talk down about your dog but lets be honest about the CKC. The CKC are where breeders go to make up pedigrees because you say anything on a ped and they accept it. It is not worth the paper it is written on and I would accept a hand written ped (that many of my game bred dogs have) any day over a fake reg like the CKC. Your pup is very pretty but IMO does not look typical Colby. I know you had stated on another threads that someone had called your dog a Colby. You may have some partial truths on your dogs ped but no way to know for sure. So you do not have a registered dog (CKC is not legit like the ADBA BFKC or UKC) but a wonderful looking dog none the less.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

ok so is it possible to be registered with those


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Not unless you have the parents registration (adba or ukc) and since the breeder did CKC I would bet not.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

blah whatever


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Cant even see why you have soo much negative rep...


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

guess i am not liked :snow: *shrugges* pretty used to it :roll:


----------

